# Best .40 for a first time gun owner?



## BroomVikin (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright, so I've decided to bite the proverbial bullet (pun intended:mrgreen and purchase my first hand gun. I will most likely only be taking it to the range and using it at home for personal protection. Down the road I may get my CCP but for now that won't factor into the decision. My question is this. Which model/ manufacturer should I go with? I know that just like cars, soft drinks, & deodorant everyone has his or her personal preference but I was looking for thoughts on the following list of candidates. All are .40 S&W, compact in size, and approximately the same price range ($450-$550). Thanks in advance for your help.

Beretta PX4
Bersa Thunder
FN FNX
FN FNS
Glock 22
Glock 23
Ruger SR40
S&W Sigma
SIG P250
SIG P2022
Springfield XD
Stoeger Cougar


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have both a Beretta 96FS Centurion, and a Sig P250C. 

The Sig is my carry choice. For being a compact, it still fits my huge hands nicely. And, beings that it has a polymer frame, it's pretty light. It came with night sights, and I do prefer them. 

You have a long list of choices. There are several that I would not consider. Anyways, you asked and I replied. :numbchuck:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome..........some of the firearms you have listed are not compact in size........I shoot Beretta inox 96's, my wife shoots Ruger SR40......if you don't plan on carrying the firearm, and it doesn't factor into your decision, why would you want a compact? Larger the firearm, less recoil, easier to shoot, most of the time. Don't forget about revolvers either. Don't forget about used either...you can pick up some fine quality firearms used, at a reasonable price. You also don't say if you are an experienced shooter, but I am guessing that if this is your first firearm, you may want to reconsider your caliber choice. Unless you go shoot all of the firearms you have listed, you'll never know which is best for you. IF I had to pick one from your list, I would probably go with the SR40.......less than your price range, manual safety, mag safety, trigger safety, 17 rd. mag...nice trigger, nice sights...and if you don't have any shooting experience, go take a class with a certified instructor.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Have a PX4 beretta full size and it is extremely accurate and a joy to shoot.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ruger. Very easy to shoot. I haven't owned the others. But I like the feel of the gun, the trigger and the way it soaks up recoil.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig SP 2022 or the P250 which offers something unique as it is modular and the size and caliber can be changed.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You left out the Smith & Wesson M&P. If you are considering a Smith, pass on the Sigma, the M&P is a much better handgun.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

I just went through the shopping bonanza of guns, models and calibers. I finally settled on the XDM .40. Between budget and caliber chioce it really came down to what felt good in my hand. The XDM feels the best.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hud35500 said:


> You left out the Smith & Wesson M&P. If you are considering a Smith, pass on the Sigma, the M&P is a much better handgun.


I would second this. The M&P .40S&W is a fine feeling, handling, and shooting sidearm. Well worth the OP's consideration.


----------



## aggie29 (Sep 30, 2011)

It all depends on how it feels in your hands. I'm a FN and S&W fan but not the sigma because it doesn't fit my hand right. Yeah I bought my first FNP because a friend in the armed forces told me about it and I love it and its my carry. I would also look at what you can convert it over too. Because I'm inthe process of getting a .357 barrel and used that as my defensive carry load. With the FN just drop a new barrel in and use the same magazine. But hey good luck on finding something you like


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Take a look at the S&W Shield in .40. I love mine.


----------



## kevo (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the SP2022 and the Px4 Storm subcompact. Both are fine shooters. The SP2022 was my first gun, and I love it. The Px4 I got a few days ago and only have about 20 rounds through it, but it is very smooth. I bought it for my fiancee, so the Sig is my main gun. I have also shot the FNX 40, and would choose the Sig over it. Just my $.02


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Xd40


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the Sr40 and SR40c and they have both performed flawlessly for about 2000 rounds each, they are both pleasant to shoot and accurate. Of the ones on your list, the one that feels best in your hand and appeals most to you is the one to get, they are all of good quality and should be reliable.


----------

